# Fan Problems



## limshutian (Jul 6, 2009)

im new here so i dont exactly know if thread should go here, but i have a major problem >,<

my computer's specs are:
Gateway
Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4ghz
and 3gb of ram 
and i put a new video card in an ATI Radoen HD 4670

and i think my problem has to do w/ either my fan or my graphics card

my problem is that when i have my computer on for a while, the fan.... i think its the main one gets really loud randomly for about 10 seconds and the computer turns off and reboots itself. At first it thought it was because the graphics card was getting too hot so i opened the side of the case because the vents in my case arent that big, but that didnt work and just a couple weeks ago i bought a new fan and that was working up until yesterday. I only ran my computer about half an hour yesterday, then it turned off. but i have also ran it the whole day w/out it turning itself off. So i was wondering of anyone knows whats wrong with my computer, is it something wrong w/ my fan or my video card, or if someone else has the same problem
- Thank You


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

sounds like over heating or powersupply. what card did you have before you got the 4670? it isnt the most powerful card but you still need something there. also, try downloading and installing speed fan (http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php) and tell what what temperatures you get. 

also, have you tried a different, brand name power supple instead of just the gateway one?


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well could you be so kind to tell me how many fan slots and the full specs of your pc including case and how many fan slots you have open ect maybe get a picture up to that would help me alot in helping you out ive had heating probs before just like yours well get back to me in this fourm with your full pc specs


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Make sure your CPU heatsink is connected correctly to the CPU.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

i bealive its the psu cause that hd card requires a continus 230watt power


----------



## limshutian (Jul 6, 2009)

forcifer said:


> sounds like over heating or powersupply. what card did you have before you got the 4670? it isnt the most powerful card but you still need something there. also, try downloading and installing speed fan (http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php) and tell what what temperatures you get.
> 
> also, have you tried a different, brand name power supple instead of just the gateway one?


so i downloaded the speed fan program and so far im getting around 35C for the motherboard
i havnt tried a different power supply, could you suggest a few brand name ones because im not familiar with the power supplies.

oh yeah once i find my camera ill post a picture of the inside of my computer
ty


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Check out the power supply selection link in my signature.

Before you buy a new PSU I need to know if your current one is good enough. So the pictures are appreciated.

This PSU (corsair 650w is the same price as the 550w of the same company.

Corsair 650w
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------

